# How to insert EPO



## HoldOn2Hope

Don't laugh at me, but I have no idea what to do when they say to insert the EPO. I went out and bought EPO softgels (500mg) on my lunch. How much do you all take orally? and then how far in do you insert the softgel? Should I squeeze out the oil and put it in or the whole softgel? 

:wacko:

Also, how many do you take orally and how many do you insert? I am trying to ripen my cervix because it won't dilate or lower, and I am worried I'll have to be induced. HELP!!! :flower:


----------



## Wishing_well

I've been taking 2/3 orally (500mg each) and occasionally inserting one at night.
I just push the whole capsule in as far as I can reach and it dissolves by morning.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you!!! :thumbup: I am sooooo confused. I hope this can help quickly, as I don't have much time. :wacko:


----------



## karla1

i am so glad you asked this as i was wondering the same thing

can i also ask when you say it has dissolved by morning has the whole gel type casing dissolved completely? does any of it come back out of you (like in your knickers during the night)

also if i inserted one at night would i be ok to DTD in the morning or would OH find bits of it still up there :blush:


----------



## Wishing_well

It completely dissolved, casing and all :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So last night I panicked. I tried to insert it but I was worried that my cervix would be slightly open and it would go in there. Am I being dense? :blush:


----------



## Wishing_well

I don't think it would, unless you pushed it really far in. I think the only time to worry is if your waters have broken

I can't even feel my cervix so I'm not worried :haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Wishing_well said:


> I don't think it would, unless you pushed it really far in. I think the only time to worry is if your waters have broken
> 
> I can't even feel my cervix so I'm not worried :haha:

LOL! Me too. I suppose I shouldn't worry, but I"m such a worry wort. We give it another go tonight I suppose! :thumbup:

I wonder if I put it in my vagina, but not so far back, if it'll do the same thing...like the oil will make it's way up there at night??


----------



## eaj555dreamer

I take 2 500 mg gel-caps orally each day, and will up the dose to 3-4 per day after 38 weeks (I am 37+2). These doses are based on what I've researched.

I have experimented (and struggled) with inserting a gel cap each day as well. I've tried poking a small hole in a gel cap with a sterile needle and inserting it while trying to press it against my vaginal wall to squeeze it (didn't work so well for me, wasn't able to empty the gelcap this way); squirting the oil of a gelcap onto my finger and manually rubbing it on my cervix (also difficult); and squirting the contents of 2 gelcaps into a sterile, *needle-less* syringe (I was a small animal nurse so I have access to these), then using that to be able to squirt the EPO closer to my cervix. I then used my finger to spread it on the cervix.

I do this at night but I still will put a pillow under my hips to ensure that it doesn't leak out right away.

I'm interested in trying just inserting the whole gel cap and letting it dissolve...do you ladies poke a hole in it first?


----------



## rozzibee

I insert mine before bed, just push it up as far as it will go, lol. I don't pierce a hole or anything in first as it all dissolves anyway. I am also taking 4-5 capsules a day. x


----------



## Wishing_well

I don't poke a hole in mine either.... Just shove it in there :haha:


----------



## Geegees

When should I start taking and or inserting them??


----------



## stepmummy

I think you can start taking from aout 35 weeks but I wouldn't insert until full term. There's a good link here which I always check if I have questions about EPO/RLT. Hopefully it'll be made a sticky soon :flower:


----------



## Wishing_well

I started taking them at 36 weeks and inserting at 37 :)B


----------

